# Entwicklungsumgebung und Zielsystem



## DarkGuardian (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte ein Projekt mit Java Servlets umsetzen. Dazu möchte ich zuerst meine Entwicklungsumgebung und somit auch das Zielsystem festlegen. Leider habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen mit JEE, so dass ich hoffe, hier entsprechende Tipps zu erhalten. Der Webserver soll über einen Netzwerkkomponente ein propäritäres Protokoll abwickeln. Die Ergebnisse daraus sollen dann als HTML-Seiten verfügbar gemacht werden.

Als Zielsystem kommt Windows zum Einsatz (ob 2000 oder XP ist noch unklar, aber eines der beiden wird es werden). Darauf soll ein Webserver laufen, der HTML-Clients bedienen soll. Mein erster Schnellschuss wäre der Klassiker Apache mit Tomcat. Nun ist es aber so, dass die Anzahl der Clients immer < 10 sein wird. Daher könnte es sein, dass die gewählte Kombination viel zu mächtig ist. Gibt es da einen schlankeren Aufbau, der ebenfalls die Aufgaben erledigen kann?

Dem Entsprechend benötige ich auch noch eine Entwicklungsumgebung. Hier würde ich auf Eclipse aufsetzen. Dieses habe ich bereits vor einigen Jahren genutzt und war damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings war das mit J2SE. Bietet sich dieses auch für JEE an? Besonders für Tests wäre es schon interessant, wie gut dieses in der IDE umgesetzt wird, denn ich kann zwar alles auf einen virtuellen Rechner schieben und abrufen, aber dann fehlen mir Debuggingausgaben. Ansich muss es sich nicht um eine kostenfreie IDE handeln, nur sollte dann die Einarbeitungszeit überschaubar sein (zumindest für dieses kleinere Projekt).

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir ein paar Tipps posten könnt.


----------



## Gast (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
zu 1.
ja, der Tomcat alleine kann als Servlet Container und Webserver für statische Seiten benutzt werden. Apache httpd ist nur dann in Kombination nötig, wenn mit hohen Zugriffszahlen auf statischen Content zu rechnen ist oder z.B. zusätzlich PHP verwendet wird. Standalone ist Tomcat ein funktionsfähiger Webserver.

zu 2.
Es gibt enorm viele Plugins für ECLIPSE aus dem Bereich der J2EE Entwicklung und auch Tools speziell zur Unterstützung des Tomcat. 

Du brauchst nicht weiter zu suchen, stelle Dir einfach Deine eigene Eclipse IDE zusammen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## DarkGuardian (29. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Tomcat einen eigenen Webserver beinhaltet. Der sollte dann für meine Anforderungen reichen, zumal nur Servlets zum Einsatz kommen sollen.

Bei Eclipse bin ich schon fleißig am Lesen. Da werde ich wohl über ausprobieren meine Entwicklungsumgebung zusammenstellen. Zwar weiß ich noch nicht, was ich da genau nutzen werde, aber da findet sich was.


----------

